# Funniest 40k moment?



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

title, simple


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

when i blasted a chaplen on a bike using turbo boost, with 24gaunts and he died even with his 2+ inv... preaty funny.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

when my plasma pistol destroyed the brass scorpion in apocalypse


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

The fight between Kharn and Drazhar, two chaos codexes ago.

Kharn couln't hit drazhar despite hitting on 2s, and drazhar couldn't wound Kharn. Three turns of nothing but ones and twos. Pathetic, but hilarious.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Kharn destroying two units, one being a vehicle, in an allied game. 

Succeeding a morale checks with Guants. 

A single Space Marine, suffering from Last Man Standing, shrugs off fire from 2 full strength Loota squads and 3 Chimeras, and proceeds to destroy one of the Chimeras Vs Death or Glory. 

A Carnifex surviving 2 rounds against a squad of 20+ Orc Boys with PK Nob. 

Ragnar holding off a Tyranid Gargantuan Creature for 3 rounds... till the Carnifex flanked him. 

A Termagaunt killing a Terminator... in V2 of the rules.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

wiping out 30 necron warriors with one battle cannon shot. 

Lasdeathing Typhus, and in the same game a vortex grenade deployed by the opposition swallowing up the tau guy from forge world (O'rymyr?), abbadon, 2 boyz and 25 chaos marines.

A single lasgun shot killing a carnifex. 

Battle cannon shot scattering onto allied Space Marines killing a genestealer, 2 tac squads and totally missing the carnifex it was aiming at completely.

Killing a monolith 1st turn with a Krak missile.

Beating genestealers in combat with a squad of guard.

The list goes on.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

When I played Khorne Berzerkers and I had them tightly packed together... Ordanance... Didnt go well... I cant remember what the ordanance blast came from, but it completly wiped me out... But the man in the store said I could bring them on again... To be nearly wiped out AGAIN!

Twas a laugh


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

my dark eldar lord taking an entire guard armies worth of fire power and shrugging it all off before eating half the army single handedly.

a fire warrior killing a blood thirster


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

a blood angels assault marine deep striked in front of my dreadnought and shot at it with a single plasma pistol shot. Glancing Hit.....a 6 for the damage chart..........end of story.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Didn't happen to me, but I've seen an Ork Wierdboy roll the teleport psychic ability and attempt to move his squad about 12'' away so that they'd block the escape path of an assault squad that was about to get charged by another mob of boyz. They scattered right back onto their starting point.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

A full tactical squad being reduced to the missile launcher marine, who then survived shots from a tiger-shark, two barracuda's, and a hammer head while standing right out in the open next to an objective in apocalypse (while using hold at all costs). Needless to say next turns railgun wasn't so kind...

Note: He became man of the match and his name was entered on the dreadnaught waiting list.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

A dark eldar Sybarite with an agoniser killing the Deceiver.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know if this counts( but it made me laugh any way) a guy was ripping into a couple of noobs about their attempts at painting then played the same kids with an uber army of necron death and rather than teach them the rules just tried to kill them with every dubious tactic going but got over excited during a shooting phase and knocked half his army on the floor and broke quite a bit of it


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Another, much more recent one. I was playing tau, and deepstriked a platoon command squad. The platoon was reduced down to a single a single Meltagun wielding guardsmen. He then took 24 armour saves, god only knows how many pulse rifle shots, and a RAILGUN shot. And he took down a hammerhead, 2 squads of fire warriors, and an ethereal. It was so funny.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

VS tau, droped in a flamer sent, killed many fire warriors some vespds and there small skimmer.

next turn he blows it up killing more troops. Over all i think the 45 sent took out something like 150+ points in a turn...iI then droped the second sent and it did the same thing...


----------



## Trudge_34 (Mar 17, 2008)

Played a game tonight while my opponent was using Kharn. Killed 5 of my Zerkers with 6 of his attacks and then with the 1 that he rolled glanced and blew up his defiler in the same assault. 

Almost won the game for me had he not made all of his invulnerable saves against my Bloodthirster, living for another round to kill him and saving the rest of his army from him.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

wiping out an entire 1000pt eldar list by turn 3 and only loosing 5 tactical marines


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

defeating a eldar army with in one turn with dark eldar. 2000 point game.
this is what happened
I got first turn, which two of my units of wyches (who got assult 12) they moved 12 in there raider, disimbarked, charged in to a phioniex lord with his fire dragons, the other unit of wyches charge margon ra and his dark reapers. I destroyed both units for a lost of 2 wyches ( thanks to Inv saves) one over run in to a warp spider unit ,the other in to a path finder unit. His turn he destroyed a raider in shooting, in combat he charged his haliquins in to my wyches fighting the warp spider, The end result was I killed all the haliquins to a lost of 5 wyches, go inv saves. The assult against the path pinders I killed all of them. All he had left was a unit of waith guard, a unit of dire in assult with my jetbikes, and a waith lord with one wound. Nice result


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Another funny moment was when I had my eldar army completely crushed in 2 turns, only managing to kill 2 grey knights and 2 stormtroopers. Here's a tip, never get stuck inbetween two 2000pt daemonhunter armies during a mega battle. 

I also tried to use my farseer's powers twice during that battle, but there was so much psychic blocking between those two armies that neither of the powers worked.

(EDIT: I just realized how many times I used the number 2 just now)


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

A monolith annihilating itself when trying to shoot one of my wraithlords who was getting a bit close.


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

1 space marine beating 8 genestealers.

Amun Ra being killed by an IG conscript.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

WHFB
mate need to roll a 5 to cast a spell. 4 dice. 4 1s. mage gets his head blown up. hilarious


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

When the remenants of one of my brothers grey knights squads (a justisar a normal guy and a guy with a phycannon) passes 32 3+ saves from my guardian sqaud and my dire avenger squad and proceded to wipe them both out in close combat.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

At a recent tournament, I tell my opponent he might have to explain a few rules to me as it was my first game of 40K since 2nd edition (true)

I then wipe out his 1500 point csm army for a loss of 6 guardsmen. Nearly shat myself trying to stifle my laughter. He wasn't too impressed!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

playing against orks last week my unit of guardians were holding a critial objective/ piece of terrain he charged them with a tooled up nobs bike mob and failed all but 1 of his difficult terrain tests leaving 1 powerclaw nob to bounce of the guardians and die a messy shuriken filled death


----------



## ashby_steve (Apr 27, 2008)

invented a mission called "unfortunatley were on a schedule..."
couldnt get a guy to play me so i said if i cant beat you in 3 turns you win
he played, i won... hehe lol


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

blowing up my preditor with the whorlwind 10 inched away


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

well probably when two full squads of SM rolled ones and twos when firing at my night lords, the kid turned into a berzerker and reeled off a large list of prophanities. JD


----------



## spacedug93 (May 1, 2008)

entire guard army huddled around a baneblade, lucky lascannon makes the baneblade explode and kills the entire gaurd army


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

3 straight turns of my CSM Dreadnaughts freaking out (fire frensy) and whiping most of my army, then going on to win the game for me. Only because they had no more of my army to kill 

My friends Grots takeing out a guys Grey Knight commander in Terminator armor, all in close combat, weight of numbers was not good the GK.

I forgot that I had a squad of Terminators to DS into the game, I could have relly used em too 

one Zoanthrope takeing out 3-4 Mandrakes in H2H

Back in 3erd, I had 18 hormagaunts on a Dread, I finaly got my Rending warriors into CC to finish it off, landed a Penatrating hit, got a 6, I had 1 warrior and 3 Hgaunts left


----------



## Dark Apostle Loren (May 1, 2008)

Out shooting a Tau army with Imperial guard, Killed all of his guys lost about half of mine. No hand to hand.

Tau Army deploying 18inches from a rhino full of Khorne Beserkers which made it into HtH on turn one.

Killing a ten man squad of Space marines with 3 Independent Commisars.


----------



## Sleedon (Jan 22, 2008)

The first time my brother was playing with his terminator chaplain and i wind ward it with my farseer and killed it.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Got reminded of another one...

An Avatar of Khaine got charged by 20 Orcs. He killed a few, won the assault and the Boys Broke, but managed to get away. 

They rally as the Avatar charges them. The Avatar kills a few more, wins the assault again and the Boys Break, but still manage to get away. 

They rally again and charge again. The Avatar kills a few more, wins the assault and the Boys Break, still managing to get away. 

They rally again as the Avatar charges again. The Avatar wins combat yet again and the Boy Break, and make it out safely again. 

They can't rally at this point but start falling back very slowly. The Avatar charges one more time, but the Orks manage to regroup. They finally kill the Avatar and move forward. 

Then the Ork player makes his last man standing check and moves forward. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Having a friend lug in a scale model of an Imperator titan and smile as he set it up. Another guy in the gaming club 'Good grief, what the ____ does that thing shoot?!' To which, the reply was 'It shoots Jesus, ok? It shoots Jesus, and you die..'

One lone Emperors Children AC taking out an Avatar in one round of combat.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Most certainly blowing up my own Leman Russ with a scattering close-range Bcannon shot....cursed machine! I spit upon thine corpse!

-Dirge


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Well i began my game not getting first turn when my Chaos was playing some orks. I had deployed my sorcerer behind a piece of terrain with a squad of thousand sons next to him, yet in the open. 
So as the orks began their turn, they moved and shot and killed some stuff. However when the killcannon began to shoot, it targeted the 1ksons next to the sorcerer, scattered onto the sorcerer and killed the sorcerer. Funny after a while but i was sort of pissed for a good 5 minutes immediatly following the event.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine has to be Ezekiel trying to mindworm all the Aspiring Champions+heroe in the game all the Champions survive the test........except Typhus ^^;


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Also it's when we had a warlord Titan in use and some beginner kids were thinking al high and mighty on how they were doing some really small damage then to watch their faces drop when the titan woke and eliminated one of player's army out (necrons) in one shot with the volcano cannon, I couldn't control myself and I know that I'll be thrown into the warp with one of the gods.......just hope it's with Slaanesh XP


----------



## 23rdOthions (May 4, 2008)

3 ripper bases killing 2 terminators in combat in one round of combat and surviving the second


----------



## 23rdOthions (May 4, 2008)

my mates fire warrior getting ignored in favor of a squadof crisis battlesuits then the fire warrior shot the back armour and killed it


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm going to go with my opponent gloating over the smouldering corpses of twenty-odd of my solders, picking them up to hand to me, then crying out in pain.

He had been cut three times by the bayonets. :biggrin:


----------



## 23rdOthions (May 4, 2008)

hellhound shooting at a tight unit of pathfinders in a building on one floor, missing all of them and getting railgunned by a uh whatshimacallit, ill just have to go with big tau railgun tank, then next turn dropping in a lascannon sentinel and killing it first shot , two turns and my man of the match (sentinel) and worst man of the match (hellhound) being made by the same tank


----------



## 23rdOthions (May 4, 2008)

500 points of chaos marines getting utterly mashed into a pulp before a single one gets 12 inches into combat due to his orkish allie shooting before he got to move


----------



## 23rdOthions (May 4, 2008)

the majority of 20 guardsmen shooting rapidfire at a unit of battlesuits that were about to kill my leman russ and not wounding any


----------



## Vinh_Faustus (Mar 20, 2008)

Playing a 1000 point game, Orks versus Gaurd.

All infantry gaurd kills entire ork army in two turns of shooting except for two Warbosses in Mega-armour....

...Then to have one of them hit my line with a single wound left and have the guard be placed in such a pattern so that he could chain combat.

100 points of Warboss kills 1000 points of Gaurd. Aside from those combats not a single wound was made by him.

He still won't let me live it down and I place my Gaurd CAREFULLY now.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

8 grots charge and kill 6 terminators. The guy could roll nothing but 1's for his armor saves the whole game. I never saw such a string of bad rolls but we had a good laugh at the end of the game.


----------



## 23rdOthions (May 4, 2008)

when all my ork enemy had left was his gazguhl thraka and i killed it by a massed charge of infantry


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

The funniest moment? When my two Defilers of Khorne killed by their battlecannons the most of the Imperial guard infantry, three rounds of shootingno work for berserkers
When my friend ignored my Chaos Rhino after I dissembarked Berserkers, and Rhino destroyed his Land Raider Crusader by Hull mounted Combi-meltagun, 45 pts for 265ptsgood deal


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Big apoc. game at a GW. its probably against the rules, but 4 flyers kept ramming the other.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

in 500 points, my Necron lord got knocked down 3 times by a warboss, but stood back up every turn...still never killed that boss


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

My 5 swarms of scarabs DS and assaulting a fully tooled up Nob squad and Warboss and surviving for 5 turns


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

10 termagaunts killing a Chaos Lord with terminator armor and +1 T (demonic gift, in the old edition of the codex, cant remember the name of the gift)

A Broodlord, missing all his attacks but one, and not wounding, against a termagaunt squad(i really love my termagaunts)

A vindicator shot, killing 2 killa'kans before they even use theyr weapons...and immobilising a truck full of orks with a nob with PK

Kayvaan Shrike, charging a squad of chaos marines, champ with PF....he only killed 2 marines (5 attacks, reroll the misses for everything, no armor saves), he took one wound from a normal marine, and 2 from the champ....byebye! he killed 30 points of marines, and lost 155 points of special character...


----------



## Arch__Angel (Jun 17, 2008)

A defiler was servived 8 dark lances or somthing (Dark eldar guy was on my team) The next turn the defiler's shot drifts back onto its self and blows up.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Saw a guard player deepstrike his whole army onto the battlefield and only loosing 2 squads (1500 pt game) but then proceeded to lose his 10 plasma gunners with Gets Hot. That was pretty funny (don't know if it is so general but i thought it was funny  )


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

mines probably when i played a marine and necron i had abaddon and a few termies with him they shrugged off 20 storm bolter shots 15 gauss cannons and loads of other stuff abaddon him self killed 5 destroyers 1 heavy desroyers , 8 terminators and then lysander then a bloke dropped him so he couldn't play any more :angry: :angry:

in the same game the necron deepstriked 15 warriors and rapid fired them at my team m8's single broadside with 30 shots he was talkin on phone so i took em he only took one wound my m8 was chuffed to bits and then gave me a pat on the back :so_happy: the necron wasn't impressed :fuck:


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

When my Fire Dragons killed a Lemin Russ. Next turn, a full unit of Storm Troopers disembarked onto a hill just 7 inches away from my 6 Fire Dragons. He shot his Demolisher cannon at my Escorting Falcon and it scatter to the hill, killing all of his storm troopers :laugh:


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

5 man SM tactical squad killing a tooled up autarch in one turnw without taking casualties


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

The funniest moment for me would probably be having a 4 way game 1000 pts each and having my vindicare positioned so that he has a line of sight to almost anywhere on the board. It was funny watching everybody else try to end their movement phase in cover to avoid the sniper shots. :laugh: (He was the only thing alive at the end of the game. :biggrin: )


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

When I deepstruck an assault squad right in front of 17 khorne berzerkers, the chaos guy was all" they're gonna get so raped!!" My crusader which rolled up near them shot all 17 shots, hit and wounded, with all 17!! He was pissy the entire game afterward:victory:s


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

One of the store clerks wanted to be cocky because I was a newbie at the time. He Deep Strike'd a Dark Eldar troop carrier right in front of my 12 Fire Warriors. 24 Str 5 shots made sure he lost his squad and carrier, but forever gaining my dislike.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Akkk the funniest (dumb for me) thing happened today. I tackled the Nightbringer with Slannesh Termies knitted with power weapons and lightning claws, and I forgot he had a f***ing T of 8!! It was not fun seeing the termies die without getting a chance to fight back. Sad thing was that I knew it has T of 8 and that S of 4 can't hurt it, but I didn't put two and two together.......


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

second time i ever played with my titan he took 3 turms of punishment and kept on walking then a lone space marne passed his last man check and blow it up with melta gutted to day the least :biggrin:


----------



## Khe'shal'tor (Jul 4, 2008)

A few years back, during the Armageddon campaign, we had a mega battle, based around the orks attacking a hive. In the second turn, the heroic figure of Commissar Yarrick was destroyed by horribly scattering mortar shots from his own artillery. Not the best way to go.


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

when i was playing against chaos i ambushed them, and then they summoned lost of lessare deamons and ambushed me


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

last remaining scout in my army took out the other guys chaos terminator lord (on its last wound) with a sniper shot, needless to say the next turn the scout was butchered in CC by the Lord's retinue! Still 18pts took out 100odd points of heretic death:grin:

Sniper


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

killing kharn the betrayer with a hunter killer missile, from 3'' away.

Nothing quite says "i hate you" like a fiery missile to the face:biggrin:


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

:laugh::laugh:
See drivers can still fight

Sniper


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Funny, in a sad, sad way, today I failed 9 space marine armour saves out of 15, thats a whoppingly awesome success rate. I then went on to roll a handful of 1's and 2's for the tau melee vs 2 ork boyz and failed that miserably also.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

watching as my friend piled 2 20 strong ork boy squads at my Nightbringer and not hurting it in 3 turns (it then gat killed by a Deff dred after taking down 18 boyz and 2 nobz)

also looking pityingly at my mate sa he fired 16 dark lances (str8 ap3) at my Warboss and only killing it on the last 2, then cheering as though he done something


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

my personal favourite was 3 baneblades at one farseer and not a single wound !!!!!
second was getting asquad of chaos termies right behind a baneblade only to be killed by the massive blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

Having a 4 man termi squad lose one man in the face of 90 attacks from furious charging orks, then killing the killa kan that charged in directly afterward without losing another man.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Got to be two games in a row, my zonathobe passing its 6+ Inv against fusionblaster/meltaguns, then rolling snakeeyes against only 2 wounds with its 2+ save... against a burst cannon then a bolt pistol. Stupid thing. Deserves to die :angry: Preformed betta in the next game taking out a squad of scouts and a pred :grin:


----------



## Lord Azreal (Jun 28, 2008)

Knackered my regular gaming mates' land speeder in turn one and his vindicators, turn two.

taking on a khorne greater demon (named bob) with a lone tech marine (didnt last long...)

watchin an blast scatter and blow up the firing tank!


----------



## scionex (Aug 2, 2008)

well:

I had a single guardsmen bravely shacked up in some ruins and my friends 20 man dark-eldar warrior squad unleashed there fire power upon him. He survived.

My other friends space marine commander equipped with a plasma pistol. He was going on about how it was going to "Pwn" my entire army. First shot. Rolls a one and fails the save


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 3, 2008)

My Imperial Guard Junior Lieutenant taking out seven Khorne Berserkers <_<; One per turn >_<; (it was just to pass the time, so we had a no turn limit thing, first to lose all men loses game <_<; )


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I had a squad of marines fire at a chappy on bike, the whole lot did nothing, but for a laugh I rolled the REGULAR BOLT PISTOL, scores a hit, a wound, and he rolled a 1... 

Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

My five man Wolf Gaurd Terminator squad managed to wipe out a squad of Dire Avengers, Dark Reapers, a Wraith Lord and a Warlock losing only two men. The last three were then killed by two lasgun shots and Scorpion's mandiblasters...:shok:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

My masters (with Belial command ) survived a Deff 'Rolla, a demolisher cannon, a noise marine group attack, thousand son's attack and a combi-bolter and not lost a single wound (watching the staff member+the manager jumping up and down is priceless )


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i would have to say a series of games me and a mate had,

the first game i managed to destroy his dreadnought easily before it done anything, next game he destroyed my devilfish before it got to do anything (karma) and on the third game we swapped guys and i had 4 6 man squads, 3 with wissile launchers backed into a corner. i don't know how i won but i managed.


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

DE wyches sneaking around behind enemy lines is in a perfect line position to charge into the tau army when a guardsmen chimera (the taus ally) takes out the whole squad except urien rakarth with a heavy flamer

my DE squad reduced to the dark lance guy fires and destroys SM rhino

2 guardsmen with powerfists take down my carnifex needing 5s to wound. carnifex didnt cause any wounds on any of them


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

10 man(ork?) stormboy squad taking out 4 chrimaras one after the other with no loses in CC under second ed rules :fuck: it was a store event and won a prize for best general i think it was the Blood Bowl box set come to think about it k:


----------



## TheWolfLord (May 31, 2008)

mine was when my Grey Knights Grand Master got hit by six Solid Shot from six different Hammerhead Tanks in one shootinh fase and none of them managed to kill him and when he shot his psycannon he took the last wound from the Tau Ethereal and all of the Tau soldiers missed their courage test and ran of.:biggrin:


----------



## TheWolfLord (May 31, 2008)

oh yes i forgot one funny moments. 

nr 1 was when i played Blood Ravens Vs Eldar led by Prince Yriel and in the 2 round Yriel and his wave serpent got to close to my land raider and i destroyed it with a Hunter Killer Missile and my Terminator Squad numbering 10 pluss an Liberian and Yriel charged them an only managed to hit them and causing no wounds and was mased to a bloody pulp by my thunder hammer armed terminators.. and after that my terminators countinued to kill eldar. they killed about 1500pts of eldar but in the end of the game only one survived.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

My funnest moment was I think in my 3rd game of Warhammer 40k. Was playing SM and my opponent said I am firing at your Obliterator and at that moment both its arms feel off.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

When a grot survived 2 lascannon hits. It was my Orks vs. my bros Catachan Jungle Fighters (when they had their own special codex). There was only one clearing while the rest was jungle terrain. He was expecting me to run my trukks through the clearing (obviously doesn't understand why I like playing Orks! I ran them at full speed through the jungle!) and instead I sent a unit of Grots through to clear the mines. His anti-tank crews, snipers, and minefields only hit my grots the whole game!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

TheWolfLord said:


> my Terminator Squad numbering 10 pluss an Liberian


Not trying to sound bitchy but that's not even legally allowed in a land raider, crusader or no......


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

my best would have to be when my 10 man termie squad + chappy charged into mephiston and his assault squad that he had joined. I inflicted 17 power weapon wounds. needless to say, they died, horribly.

There was one other, which isn't so amazing. My LRC had its MM destroyed in a large ANZAC day game at a GW. So it drove around infront of the hammerhead that had weapon destroyed it, fired its Assault Cannon and blew the thing up, killing 3 guys behind it. RETRIBUTION! I won a Leman Russ for that :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

in an 800 point game for the craic I took mephiston( Reevan for my army) and my cousin took a rhino full of thousand sons, a tzeentch daemon prince, and lots of undivided with mark of tzeentch... Mephiston/Reevan destroyed the entire thousand unit, their rhino, the daemon prince and half the undivided with only losing 2 wounds..... Pure fun to play:biggrin


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Another of my funniest times was a 400 point game the opponent 100+ grots I did not have enough bullets :scare:


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Funniest moment? Using a daemon prince, 3 full squads of khorne berzerkers in rhinos, 2 defilers, a vindicator, and a land raider with terminators, Watching my opponents 3 land raider terminus's fire all their lascannons...at my daemon prince, and then he survived. Next turn the defilers came and wrecked the landraiders.


----------

